# Wedges on note stem



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

What do the wedges on these note stem mean?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Tremolo .............................................


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome ifIwereyou,

I don't see wedges. You probably mean the sets of three partial beams across the stems? Those indicate tremolo, that is repeating the pitches rapidly. If you see one or two lines across the stems, that would mean repeat the notes as 8th notes or 16th notes respectively. In this case, when there are three or more lines across the stem, it generally means unmeasured tremolo, that is, repeating the notes as rapidly as possible but without any fixed number to the beat.


----------



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ifiwereu said:


> Thank you very much


You see, one learns everyday on this forum!


----------

